# Granite ledge for an LCD TV



## hubbard53 (Nov 7, 2007)

perpetual98 said:


> Stupid idea for 11/12.
> 
> I'm planning my basement remodel and am thinking about having an inset area for a new LCD or Plasma TV. The "shelf" that it will sit on will be about 14" deep and 6 to 8 feet wide. (Haven't figured out the exact size yet)
> 
> ...



definitely worth asking. . . I was told by my installer that teh scraps are ground up, mixed with epoxy, and formed into the various hybrid countertops like corian, silestone, etc


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The scraps are called "Remnants".


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Most likely, but I'm fully prepared to just build my own countertop out of particleboard and laminate it too.


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

50 or 60 bucks sf for a small cut-off piece cut and polished is what we charge on average for contractor colors. A small piece like that you can easily install yourself.


----------

